# Router bit sizes



## Cuzzi (Nov 26, 2010)

I have recently bought a Bosch GMF1400 CE router. The problem I have is none of the router bits fit into the collet. Is there a special collet i need, and if so where can I purchase one in Durban, South Africa.:help: The collet supplied with the router is 12mm and it seems all router bits in South Africa are 12,7mm. I do not know why they will supply 12mm collets in South Africa if it can not be used. Suggestions or help will be appreciated.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds to me like you need a 1/2" collet 12.7 mm = 0.499999"

Maybe you or the dealer there can order a collet from Bosch for you.

Good Luck.

Danny


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

These guys are in Pretoria and might be able to help.
Executool - 1-Stop Online Toolshop - Executool - Specialists in Power Tools, Machinery, Hand Tools and Spray Painting Equipment


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Odd situation you're in. Just looked at the Bosch South Africa site and it says that router comes with 8mm and 12mm collets. Then I looked at other S.A. tool sites and they have the same router listed with 1/4 inch and 1/2 inch collets, and all the bits they sell are of that size also.
I'd be calling Bosch if I were you and ask why they sell router with the wrong collet size for the region.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

gav said:


> Odd situation you're in. Just looked at the Bosch South Africa site and it says that router comes with 8mm and 12mm collets. Then I looked at other S.A. tool sites and they have the same router listed with 1/4 inch and 1/2 inch collets, and all the bits they sell are of that size also.
> I'd be calling Bosch if I were you and ask why they sell router with the wrong collet size for the region.


Maybe Harry talked Bosch into trying to convert SA to metric?


----------



## Cuzzi (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi All

Thanks for the advice. I got hold of the agent in South Africa and when they supply they are suppossed to add in the 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets which was not done. They should be delivered early next week. Thanks again to all.
Regards.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

hi mate 
bosch will supply a collet and adaptor 
give them a call 
stuart 
england


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Maybe Harry talked Bosch into trying to convert SA to metric?


Yay! Go Harry!!!


----------

